

Who else publishes his startup's roadmap? - TomK32
http://pinboard.in/roadmap
I've just stumbled over this roadmap by some startup and now I'm wondering if anyone else also publishes the roadmap of his startup?<p>I'm using a public pivotaltracker for my own startup but this one is really inspiring.
======
_corbett
I don't because I'm a girl... :0

~~~
TomK32
"or her". But then some team might complain, let alone all the transgender.
Can we, just for a second, assume good faith and instead inspect your wise
(but girly) words?

PS: As a foreigner learning German, do you notice the small differences in
German? I have a somewhat disappointed view on the matter of these pathetic
and almost zynic gendering of language. What's the point of it as long as
women here in Austria earn 30% less than men do? It's wrong to believe that
things can change by using a different wording.

~~~
_corbett
Well it does make a difference to me. So there's one data point.

I used to think like you do... some things changed my mind. At MIT they (my
professors, colleagues and textbooks) always used non-gendered language.
Here's a good essay by Douglas R. Hofstadter that got me thinking about the
issue <http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/purity.html>

